# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Sakramentet ne Kishen katolike

## toni77_toni

*Sakramentet ne Kishen e Krishtit - katolike*


Per shelbimin e botes mbare Krishti themeloi Kishen e shenjte. Vete Kisha eshte nje sakrament i madh i shelbimit per tere boten. Mirepo, ajo ka shume rruge, shkalle dhe mjete te posacme te shelbimit per secilin besimtar, nder te cilat me te rendesishmet jane shtate sakramentet, qe i themeloi vete Jezu Krishti.

Kisha eshte si nje qytet i madh me shtate burime uji te gjalle, qe krijojne nje lum te vetem prej te cilit pine dhe jeton secili qytetar, secili i krishtere. Keshtu edhe shtate sakramentet e Kishes e permbushin me hirin e Zotit tere jeten e te krishtereve - prej lindjes deri ne vdekje.


*Cka eshte sakramenti?*

Fjala Sakrament vjen prej fjales latine "sacramentum", e cila ne kohen e romakeve kishte disa kuptime te ndryshme. "Sacramentum" ishte: pengu i se vertetes ne gjyq, betimi i ushtarit ne besnikeri ndaj shtetit, fshehtesi e shenjte ndersa ne greqishten antike quhet mysterion.

Ne Kishen katolike sakramenti percaktohet si shenje e dukshme dhe vepruese, e themeluar prej Krishtit, e cila shenon dhe realizon shenjterimin e njerezve. 

Sakramenti eshte mjet neper te cilin Zoti na e jep* hirin* e vet per shelbimin tone.

*Çka eshte fjala Hiri?*

Fjala  Hiri ose hiresia eshte dhurate mbinatyrore e Zotit, e pameritueshme per njeriun, te cilen Zoti na e jep per shkak te meritave te Jezu Krishtit, qe te mund te bejme mire, t'i shmangemi te keqes dhe ta fitojme shelbimin-jeten e amshuar ne lumturi.


*Sakramenti*  eshte shenje e dukshme - si cdo shenje tjeter. Secili sakramente ka ndonje send ose gje te dukshme, qe quhet: "materia" e sakramentit. Ka edhe fjale qe i shqipton ndaresi. Ato quhen "forma" e sakramentit. P.sh. materia e kungimit jane buka dhe vera, ndersa forma jane fjalet e shugurimit. Vetem materia dhe forma se bashku e bejne nje sakrament, shenje qe shihet dhe ndihet, qe me siguri na sjell hirin e Zotit, i cili perndryshe eshte i padukshem.

*Sakramenti*  eshte shenje vepruese. D.m.th. se nuk eshte sikur shenjat e tjera: natyrore dhe konvercionale, qe me te vertete i shenojne sendet, por nuk i prodhojne. Tymi eshte shenje se dicka digjet, por nuk e ben zjarrin. Flamuri shenon shtetin, shkronjat shenojne tingujt, por nuk i prodhojne.

*Sakramentet*  jane shenja te posacme, qe edhe e realizojne, prodhojne, ate cka shenojne: realizojne hirin e Zotit dhe shenjterimin e njeriut.

Pra *sakramentet*  janë mjetet e shëlbimit, të themeluara prej Jezu Krishtit, të cilat në mënyrë të dukshme e shënojnë dhe njëkohësisht e realizojnë hirin e Zotit, që është i padukshëm.


Sakramentet e Kishës katolike janë shtatë:
*1. Pagëzimi
2. Krezmimi (ose Përforcimi)
3. Kungimi
4. Rrëfimi
5. Vajimi
6. Urdhri shenjt
7. Kurora e martesës*

*Pagëzimi* është sakrament në të cilin na falet mëkati i rrjedhshëm dhe të gjitha mëkatet personale. Me pagëzim bëhemi fëmijë të Zotit dhe anëtarë të Kishës. Fitojmë hirin shenjtërues dhe të drejtën për të marrë sakramente tjera.

*Krezmimi* (ose Përforcimi)  është sakrament, në të cilin marrim Shpirtin Shenjt, që fenë tonë të krishterë të mund ta jetojmë dhe ta dëshmojmë.

*Kungimi* është sakrament, në të cilin marrim Krishtin në zemër.

*Rrëfimi* është sakrament i pajtimit tonë me Zotin. Në rrëfim Zoti nëpërmjet meshtarit na i fal mëkatet që i kemi bërë pas pagëzimit.

*Vajimi* është sakramenti i të sëmurëve, për të mirën e shpirtit dhe të trupit të tyre. 

*Urdhri shenjt* është sakrament i meshtarisë. Janë tri shkallë të urdhrit shenjt: diakonati, prezbiterati (apo meshtaria) dhe episkopati (apo shërbesa ipeshkvore).

*Kurora e martesës* është sakrament me anë të cilit dy njerëz, vetëm një burrë dhe vetëm një grua, lidhen në jetë bashkëshortore deri në vdekje.


Vepruesi  kryesor, edhe pse i padukshem, i sakramenteve eshte vete Krishti, i cili themeloi, veprimi i tyre nuk varet prej shenjterise se ndaresit te dukshem. Sakramentet gjithmone prodhojne dhe japin hirin e Zotit, pa marre parasysh se kush i ndan.

*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Marresi dhe ndaresi i sakramenteve*

*Ndarja e sakramenteve*

Sakramentet mund te ndahen ne menyra te ndryshme. 
Nga pikepamja e qellimit, ato ndahen ne sakramente personale (per shelbimin e e njeriut individ: pagezimi, perforcimi, kungimi, rrefimi dhe vajimi) dhe shoqerore (per themelimin, rritjen dhe drejtimin e shoqerise: urdheri i shenjte dhe kurora e marteses).

Nga pikepamja e gjendjes se shpirtit jane "sakramentet e te vdekurve" dhe "sakramentet e te gjalleve". Kuptohet se sakramentet mund t'i marrin vetem njerezit fisikisht te gjalle. Mirepo, me shpirt jane te vdekur ata qe jane ne mekat te rende - pa hir te Zotit. Te tillet mund te marrin vetem "sakramentin e te vdekurve": pagezimin dhe rrefimin - me kusht qe te pendohen per mekate. Per te gjitha sakramentet te tjera duhet te jemi "te gjalle" me shpirt, d.m.th. me hirin shenjterues.

*Kemi sakramente qe mund dhe qe s'mund te perseriten:* 
Nuk mund te perseriten ato sakramente qe lene "vulen" e pashlyeshme: pagezimi, perforcimi (krezmimi) dhe urdheri i shenjte. D.m.th. nese njeriu i pagezuar e braktis fene e vet dhe behet ateist ose anetar i ndonje religjioni tjeter, dhe deshiron te kthehet ne fene katolike, ai nuk duhet as nuk mund te pagezohet perseri, pasi e ka "vulen" e pagezimit. Njesoj eshte edhe me perforcimin dhe urdherin e shenjte.

As kurorezimi nuk mund te perseritet derisa bashkeshorti-ja eshte gjalle. Perndryshe, pas vdekjes se njerit, pala tjeter mund te martohet perseri. Nuk perseritet as vajimi i te semureve derisa zgjatet ajo semundje ne te cilen vajimi eshte dhene. Nese i semuari sherohet dhe rishtas semuret, vajimi mund te perseritet.


*Njeriu qe merr cilindo sakrament duhet qe para se gjithash te besoj ne Atin (Hyjin), te Birin (ne Jezu Krishtin Shelbues, Zot dhe Njeri) dhe Shpirtin Shenjt.*

Duhet te kete qellimin e mire, te kete shprese se do te shelbohet. Plot me dashuri ndaj Zotit duhet te jete i gatshem ta pranoje dhe ta zbatoje vullnetin e tij. Ta kete hirin shenjterues (per sakramentet e te "gjalleve"), ose se paku t'i largoje pengesat - te pendohet per mekate (per sakramentet e te "vdekurve"). Duhet te jete i gatshem ta adhuroje Zotin dhe ta falenderoje per shelbim. Edhe nje kusht: pagezimi eshte sakramenti i pare dhe kryesor. Pa pagezim s'mund te mirret asnje sakrament tjeter.

Sa per ndaresin, ai duhet te jete anetar i Kishes, te jete ne hirin shenjterues (edhe pse kjo nuk eshte kusht i domosdoshem per vleren e sakramentit), duhet ta kete qellimin te sherbeje si mjet ne duar e Krishtit, ta kete mandatin (fuqine e plote, autorizimin) prej Kishes dhe t'i permbahet ritit te caktuar.

Vetem sakramentin e pagezimit ne nevoje mund ta jape secili njeri - nese ka qellim te bej cka ben Kisha e Krishtit. Perndryshe per secilin sakrament ndaresi duhet ta kete urdherin e shenjte. Diakoni mund te jape pagezimin, kungimin, vajimin dhe ta bekoje kuroren e marteses. (Sakramentet e kurorezimit ia japin te fejuarit njeri-tjetrit, por nen kushte, te cilit i ka caktuar Kisha). Per meshen shenjte, per rrefim dhe per krezmim ne rast te nevojes, lypset se paku urdheri i meshtarise, ndersa per ndarjen e urdherit te shenjte dhe krezmim ne situate normale lypset urdheri ipeshkvor.

*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Pagëzimi*


Ky Sakrament është i pari dhe më i rëndësishmi në Kishen Shenjte. Është sakrament fillestar apo sakramenti i hyrjes (ose injicimit). Ky sakrament bashkë me sakramentet e tjerë si atë të përforicimit e plotësojnë hyrjen e Zotit që një besimtar të jetë me të vërtet biri i Zotit. Kur bën fjalë për sakramentin e pagëzimit vetë emri tregon një ngjarje. Vetë emri ju dha gjatë historisë së shëlbimit sipas ritit dhe domethënjes teologjike. Në mes të emrit sipas ritit bën pjesë fjala greke Babtismus që vjen prej fjalës Baptei që d.m.th. zhytje, diçka që laget. Kjo vjen prej asaj se: në fillim pagëzimi është bërë me zhytje dhe prej kësaj ja dhanë emrin këtij sakramenti. Në emrin e dytë të emrit të pagëzimit bën pjesë shprehja «Metanoja» d.m.th. kthim. Kjo është domethënja kryesore e këtij sakramenti sepse vetë emri tregon se njeriu që pagëzohet duhet të kthehet prej jetës së mëparshme në jetën e re me Zotin. Vetë shkrimi i shejtë na jep porosinë dhe doktrinën e pagëzimit, duke kërkuar prej besimtarëve të kthehen e ta pranojnë Ungjillin.


*Pagëzimi me ujë, dëshirë, gjak*:

Jezu Krishti i porositë apostujt e vet: 
Shkoni e predikoni, mësoni e atëherë pagëzoni (Mt 3,11; 28,19) 
Unë ju pagëzoj me ujë në shenjë kthimi, porse Ai që po vjen pas meje, është më i fortë se unë e vetë nuk jam i denjë t’ia zbath të mbathurat e Ai do t’ju pagëzoj me Shpirtin Shenjt e me zjarr. Prandaj shkoni e bëni nxënësit e mi të gjithë popujt. Pagëzoni në Emër të Atit e të Birit e të Shpirtit Shenjt. 

(Mk 10,38) Jezusi u përgjigj: «Nuk e dini çka lypni». A jeni të zotët të pini gotën që mua më duhet ta pi, ose të pagëzoni me atë pagëzim që mua më duhet të pagëzohem?

(Gjn 3, 22.26). Pajtaj Jezusi shkoi me nxënësit e vet në tokën e Judesë. Aty u vendos me ta dhe pagëzonte.

26 shkuan tek Gjoni dhe i thanë: «Rabbi, ai që ishte me ty matanë Jordanit, ai për të cilin ti bëre dëshmi dhe ai po pagëzon dhe të gjithë po shkojnë tek Ai.


Duke parë se Shkrimi Shenjt në shumë vënde flet për themelimin e këtij sakramenti prapseprapë duhet të shohim themelimin e këtij sakramenti në mundimin, e vdekjen, ngjadhjen e Jezu Krishtit ku shohim burimin dhe themelimin e këtij sakramenti, sepse me pagëzim ne i vdesim mëkatet e ngjallemi në Krishtin. Pagëzimi i parë I anetarëve te Kishes katolike është bë ditën e Rrëshajve, pas ardhjes së Shpirtit Shejtë. Pas predikimit Sh. Pjetri apostull, pagëzohen rreth 3000 vetë e këta janë antarët e parë të Kishës katolike. Rëndësia e predikimit të Sh. Pjetrit është ajo kur Sh. Pjetri kërkon kthimin dhe bashkimin në bashkësinë e atyre që do të shëlbohen në emër të Jezu Krishtit. Për çdo njërin, si për hebrenjtë, si për paganët, e për të gjithë të tjerët që dëshirojnë të pagëzohen kërkohet feja, besimi në Jezu Krishtin.



*Riti i hershëm i Pagëzimit:*

Në shekujt e parë është praktikuar pagëzimi i të rriturve. Për pagëzim është bërë përgatitja ose vetë kumentati. Kjo përgatitje ka zgjatë për një kohë dhe përgatitja konkrete dhe e afërt është bërë gjatë 40 ditëve të kreshmeve. Gjatë kësaj përgatitje janë bërë dy takime të rëndësishme me bashkësinë e krishterë: 

*1)* *Paraqitja e kandidatëve para popullit të Zotit.* 

*2)* Mandej vertetimi i kandidatëve se dëshirojnë të kthehen nga jeta e kaluar dhe dëshmia e popullit mbi jetën e tyre se ato me të vertetë jetojnë një jetë të re. Pas këtyre dy takimeve Ipeshgvi zyrtarisht i pranon në bashkësinë e besimtarëve dhe ua ndanë 3 sakramentet e hyrjes ose të injicimit. Pagëzimi i të rriturve bëhet me hyrjen apo tundosjen e kandidatit në ujë për të simbolizuar vdekjen e mëkatit dhe ngjalljen për jetë të re me Zotitn dhe me Kishën. Pas daljes nga uji Ipeshgvi lyen vajin e përforicimit e përqafon për ta pranuar në bashkësi dhe më vonë të gjithë të marrin pjesë në kremtimin e Euharistisë (Meshës Shejte). Kjo ishte hyrja e tyre në misterin e fesë. Në kohën e apostujve me pranua pagëzimin d.m.th. me besu në Jezu Krishtin dhe vetë riti i pagëzimit ishte i thjesht. Para Krishtit pagëzimi u bë në lumin Jordan ku pagëzonte Gjoni me ujë, kurse tash pagëzohet me ujë dhe me Shpirtin Shejtë e me shtrirjen e duarve. Më vonë për ata njerëz të cilët ishin paganë që nuk i takonin popullit hebre përveç besimit në Jezu Krishtin paraqitet nevoja e predikimit të Jezu Krishtit për vdekjen, ngjalljen etj. Kush e pranon këtë mësim e beson ai pagëzohet. Për këtë kemi dëshmi VP. Letrat e Sh. Palit.

Në mes të shekullit 5–12 është bërë diçka e rëndësishme për sakramentin e Pagëzimit e të Krezmimit, pasi këto të dyja janë dhënë sëbashku, sepse janë pagëzuar të rriturit e në këtë kohë fillon pagëzimi i fëmijëve e për këtë arsye bëhet ndarja e të dy sakramenteve d.m.th. pagëzimi i ndahet fëmisë e krezmimi do të ndahet ma vonë në kohën e pjekurisë. Pagëzmin e ndan meshtari, krezmimin Ipeshgvi. 


*Materia e Pagëzimit:*

Materia primare dhe e dukshme e sakramentit të pagëzimit është pa dyshim uji. Në shkrimet e vjetra që janë shkruar gjatë viteve 80-100 flitet për vitin e pagëzimit dhe për përdorimin e ujit. Pasi është thënë krejt ajo që është e duhur pagëzohet në Emër të Atit e të Birit e Shpirtit Shenjtë me ujë të rrjedhshëm, e nëse nuk ka ujë të rrjedhshëm pagëzohet me çfardo uji tjetër, por të pastër. Por nëse nuk ka ujë të mjaftueshëm i lëshohen disa pika në krye tri herë duke thirrë emrin e Trinisë Shenjte. Fjalët që e përcjellin ujin si materje për pagëzim vetë ujit i japim një domethënje. E ngrisim ujin në shenjë të Shenjtë në hirë të Shejtë e këto fjalë janë formulë për pagëzim. Uji është materia e pagëzimit nëpër të cilin pastrohemi prej mëkatit të rrjedhshëm e mëkatet e tjera. Na jepet hiri i Zotit dhe mundësia të jetojmë me Zotin. Tu pasë parasyshë të gjitha shenjat e ujit në B.V. shohim se uji është materia më e përshtatëshme për këtë sakrament. Uji është shenjë sakramentale e cila na bën pjestarë të misterit. Në krishtërim ky ujë. Bën pajtimin e Zotin e rilind një jetë e re, e bën pjestarë të popullit të Zotit e aftëson për pjesmarrje në sherbesën meshtarake, profetike e mbretërore. Njëherit na drejton ka të mirat e amshuara. Të gjitha këto fuqi ujit ia jep fuqia e Shpirtit Shejt.



*Efekti i Pagëzimit:*

Në këtë pjesë dëshirojmë të japim përmbledhjen e shkurtë teologjike të pagëzimit, paraqitja sistematike e mësimit të Kishës në lidhje me pagëzimin. 
Pagëzimi është i pari sakrament themelor, i domosdoshëm për shëlbim. Kjo nevojë ose domosdoshmëri buron nga fjalët e vetë Krishtit i cili thotë: 

«Pa pagëzim nuk ka shëlbim» Gjn 3,3-12; Mk 16,16; Mt 28,18-20.Gjn 3,3 J
ezusi i përgjigj “Përnjimend, përnjimend po të them kush nuk lind përsëri prej së larti nuk mund ta shohë Mbretërinë e Hyjit.”
Gjn 3,12 Nëse nuk më besoni kur iu flas për gjëra që ndodhin në tokë, si do më besoni në qoftë se iu flas për gjërat e qiellit?
Mk 16,16 Kush do të besojë e do të pagëzohet, ai do të shëlbohet, kush s’do të besojë, do të denohet.
Mt 28,.18. Jezusi u afrua dhe tha: «më është dhënë çdo pushtet në qiell dhe në tokë.
Mt 28,20 Mësoni të zbatojmë gjithçka ju kam urdhëruar! Dhe ja, Unë jam me ju gjithmonë deri në të sosur të botës.

Nëpër Krishtin Shëlbohemi se Ai është i vetmi shpëtimtarë pasi që hiri i Krishtit na jepet në pagëzim e ndanë Kisha d.m.th. jashta Kishës nuk ka Shëlbim. Duke parë problematikën e kësaj teologjie klasike vjen në përfundimin se përveç pagëzimit të dukshëm me ujë duhet të ketë edhe mundësi të tjera të pagëzimit, pranimit të Hirit të Zotit. Këtu është fjala për pagëzimin me dëshirë e me gjak e kjo qëndron në lidhje me mësimin e hirit të shëlbimit të cilin Zoti askujt nuk ja ndalon. Efekti i sakramentit të pagëzimit është i shumëfishtë, mund të thuhet se efekti i parë i pagëzimit është:

*1) Falja e mëkateve,* shlyerja e mëkatit të rrjedhshëm dhe mëkatet e tjera tek të rriturit. Këtë të vërtetë e gjejmë tek besojma ku thuhet besoj në mjë pagëzim të vetëm, për faljen e mëkateve. Falja e mëkateve bazohet në vuajtjen, vdekjen dhe ngjalljen e Jezu Krishtit se «Për njerëzit e për shpëtimin tonë zbriti prej qiellit e u mishërua». Nga falja e mëkateve rrjell efekti i dytë që është:

*2) Rilindja për jetë të re.* Shkrimet e B.R. bëjnë fjalë për kthim për jetë të re, e kjo jetë jepet në pagëzim. Kjo jetë është fitorja mbi mëkatin mbi vdekjen. Kjo jetë e re na jepet me pagëzim ku ngjallemi me Krishtin e kjo ngjallje është fitore mbi mëkatin, mbi vdekjen. Në këtë dritë duhet të shikojmë paralelizmin Adami – Krishti, njeriu i vjerër e njeriu i ri. Pagëzimi na ndërmjetson hirin me të cilin bëhemi bijë të Zotit, banesë e Zotit, realizohet ajo që thotë Sh. Pali. « ju jeni tempulli i Zotit». Realizohet ajo që mbajnë me vete emrin e krishterë apo kristian që do të thote jemi të Krishtit. Fryti i tretë i pagëzimit është:

*3) Shenja apo vula e pashlyeshme.* Kjo vulë në të njëjtën kohë është shenjë e njoftimit apo ngjasimi se i takojnë një bashkësie të Zotit, shenjë e cila nuk shlyhet, nuk zhduket dhe atëherë kur ndokush largohet prej Kishe. Nëse i larguari nga Kisha pas sa kohe kthehet kjo shenjë e pagëzimit ja mundëson ringjalljen dhe nuk ka nevojë të pagëzohet përsëri. Karakteri i kësaj shenje të pashlyeshme të pagëzimit paraqitet si mundësi dhe aftësi për shëbesë Hyjnore, aftësi për të shfaqë fenë. Nëpërmjet vulës së pagëzimit krijohet marrdhënje e me Kishën e cila duhet të shihet e këtu qëndron dallimi mes të paëzuarve. Kjo vulë e pashlueshme është themel i thirrjes në shenjtërim, i thirrjes të bëheni apostuj dhe kjo është pikënisja për jetën shpirtërore dhe njëherit themel për pranimin e sakramenteve të tjera. Pagëzimi nuk është vetëm rit, por ndolli e cila hynë thellë në jetë e krijon një jetë të re, marrdhënje të reja në Krishtin dhe në Kishën.


[B]Pagëzimi i të rriturve:

Koha më e përshtatshme për ndarjen e sakramenteve të pagëzimit për të rritur është koha e pashkëve, por edhe nëse pagëzimi ndahet jashta kësaj kohe merret liturgjia e pashkëve. Vetë riti i pagëzimit fillon pas shërbesës së fjalës e përbëhet në:

1) Bekimi i ujit i cili duke i përmendur veprat e Zotit gjatë historisë së shëlbimit e thirrjes së Shpirtit Shenjtë tregon se edhe në këtë moment të pagëzimit kjo histori është një vepër para bekimit të ujit këndohen litanitë e gjithë shenjtërve.

2) Mohimi i djallit dhe dëshmia e fesë. Në këtë moment njëriu i largon të gjitha ato që i kundërtojnë Krishtit dhe e pranon vetë Krishtin.

3) Bëhet lyerja me vaj të Kakumematit. Nëse ajo nuk i ësthë bërë më parë me këtë shënohet dhe lutet fuqia e Zotit mbi të zgjedhurin e cila kjo fuqi është e nevojshme. Pas mohimit të djallit e dëshmisë së fesë vjen gjeja kryesore dhe riti i pagëzimit i cili bëhet me zhytje ose rrjedhje të ujit, realizon pjesmarrjen tonë në vdekjen dhe ngjalljen e Krishtit.

*
Riti plotësues:* 

Ky rit vazhdon me;
1) Lyerja me vaj të Krezmit (kjo bëhet vetëm atëherë kur për shkak të arsyeshëm shtyhet ndarja e Krezmimit) e shënon meshtarinë mbretërore, numërimin e tyre në bashkësinë e popullit të Zotit. 

2) Ndahet petku i bardhë që është simbol i pastrisë shpirtërore dhe dinjitetit të ri të tyre. 

3) Jepet qiri i ndezur si simbol ose shenjë e dritës, të jenë dritë e Krishtit në botë. Nëse i pagëzuari është i përgatitur edhe për Sakramentin e Krezmimit atëherë lihet anash pjesa plotësuese dhe ndahet Sakramenti i përforcimit i cili fillon me fjalinë e udheheqësit. Ai shpjegon domethënjen e këtij sakramenti, vazhdon lutjen në heshtje dhe i shtrin duart mbi atë që do të krezmohet. Pas kësaj rrjedh vetë riti i lyerjes me krezëm tuj thanë këto fjalë: Prano vulën e Shpirtit Shenjtë. Amen: Paqa me ty dhe me Shpirtin tënd. Përgjigjet kandidati.


*Kremtimi i Eukaristisë:*

*Kremtimi i Eukaristisë është kulminacioni i injicimit apo i hyrjes në jetë.* 


*Pagëzimi i të vegjëlve:*

[B]Në pagëzimin e të vegjëlve kërkohet feja e prindit, nunit. 
Pse? 
Sepse nuk mund të pagëzohet një foshnje nëse prindi i tij është ateist, apo i një besimi tjeter, as femijet e te krishtereve qe nuk jetojne si te krishtere, qe nuk e zbatojne ligjin e Zotit ose te Kishes. Sepse si mund t'i edukoje femijet e vet ne fene katolike ai qe vete nuk jeton si katolik? Nuk ka kush e edukon në fe dhe prindërit duhet të jenë në pagëzimin e foshnjes se ai ka detyra:

1) Prindi duhet ta kërkojë vetë pagëzimin.
2) Prindi pas meshtarit duhet dhe ai ti bëjë shenjën e kryqit.
3) Prindi e mohon djallin dhe e jep dëshminë e fesë.
4) Prindi e dërgon foshnjën deri të burimi i pagëzimit.
5) Prindi duhet të mbajë qirin e ndezur.
6) Prindi merr bekimin e pasaçëm prej meshtarit.
7) Prindi duhet ta rrisë e ta edukojë në frymën e fesë.


*Kush mund te pagezohet?*

Mund dhe duhet te pagezohet cdo njeri dhe vetem njeri i gjalle, qe beson ne Krishtin dhe qe ende nuk eshte pagezuar.
Cdo njeri, d.m.th.: mashkull dhe femer, pa dallim race, kombesie, gjuhe, prejardhjeje shoqerore, politike, fetare... Te gjithe pagezohen ne nje Kishe te vetme dhe behen vellezer dhe motra me fe ne nje te vetmin Krishtin ZOT.


Njeriu i vdekur s'mund te marre asnje sakrament, prandaj as sakramentin e pagezimit!


[B]Kush dhe si pagezon?[/I]

Ne situate normale rregullisht pagezojne ata qe e kane urdherin shenjt: diakonet, meshtaret dhe ipeshkvijte. Mirepo, pasi pagezimi eshte i nevojshem per shelbim te gjithkujt, ne nevoje, ne rrezik vdekjeje - ku s'ka meshtar ose s'ka kohe te shkojme tek ai - pagezuesi i jashtezakonshem mund te jete cdo njeri - mashkull dhe femer, qe ka qellim te beje ate cka ben Kisha.

Pagezimi behet keshtu: femija, ose njeriu i rritur qe ende nuk eshte pagezuar, por beson ne Krishtin dhe deshiron te pagezohet, lahet me uje - rregullisht me uje te bekuar, por mundet edhe me uje te thjeshte. Uji derdhet tri here ne shenje te kryqit mbi koken e njeriut, duke thene: "E., (i permendet emri...), une po te pagezoj ne emer te Atit e te Birit e te Shpirtit Shenjt".Pas pagezimit ne nevoje, nese femija shpeton, duhet ta cojme te meshtari, qe ta plotesoje ritin e pagezimit. Por vete pagezimi eshte i vlefshem dhe nuk perseritet, pa marre parasysh se kush ishte pagezues.



*Kumbara dhe ndrikulla:*

Qe prej koheve me te lashta ne Kishe eshte njohur kumbaria. Cdo njeri ne pagezim duhet ta kete kumbaren ose ndrikullen (nunin, nuneshen). Ata jane per famullin e vet zevendes te prinderve dhe shembull i jetes se krishtere. Kujdesohen sidomos per jeten e shpirterore te tij. Duhet t'ia mesojme se paku themelet e fese dhe te moralit te krishtere, dhe ta perkrahin qe te jete i qendrueshem ne fe.

Per kete arsye kumbara ose ndrikulla duhet te jete njeri i rritur - se paku 16 vjecar! - dhe i vetedijshem se cfare detyre pranon. Te jete katolik shembullor, vete i pagezuar dhe i krezmuar. Jo mekatnor, ose jo anetar i Kishes. Nese vete nuk eshte besimtar i mire, si mund t'ia deshmoje fene e vet famullit dhe t'i edukoje te tjeret ne fe?

Kumbaria pra, ka rendesi te madhe ne fene e krishtere. Prandaj duhet te kujdesohemi mire se ke do ta zgjedhim per kumbare!


*Emri i te pagezuarit:*

Ne pagezim femijeve u ngjitet emri. Emri i njeriut duhet te tregoje se kush eshte ai. Prandaj i krishteri është mire  ta kete emrin e krishtere, mund te jete edhe kombetar, por me nje domethenie te mire.


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Perforcimi apo Krezmimi*


Ky sakrament quhet edhe krezmim, pasi i perforcuari lyhet me vaj te erekendshem 
dhe te bekuar, qe quhet krezem *“krisma"*


Sakramenti i përforcimit është themeluar prej vetë Krishtit me të cilin marrim Shpirtin Shenjt, Ai na e forcon fene dhe na jep fuqi që fenë tonë ta njohim më mirë ta jetojmë dhe ta dëshmojmë. Pra, përforcimi është përkryerje, plotësim edhe përforcim i pagëzimit. Këtë e quajmë dhe krezmim, sepse përdoret uji që quhet krezëm "krisma". Këtë sakrament e ndan Ipeshkvi e me lejen e tij e ndan dhe meshtari. Përfocimin mund ta marrë ai që është i pagëzuar dhe që nuk është i krezmuar, sepse këto të dy sakramente nuk përsëriten, por e lënë vulën e pashlyeshme. Ky sakrament është sakramenti i pjekurisë. Për këtë sakrament nuk kemi tekste drejtëpërsëdrejti të themelimit të tij, mirpo në Shkrimet Shenjte bëhet fjalë shumë për Shpirtin Shenjt. Vetë Krishti u premton apostujve se do tua dërgojë Shpirtin e së vërtetës dhe me ardhjen e Shpirtit ditën e Rrëshajve, apostujt i njohin shumë ma mirë ngjarjet, mësimet që Krishti ua ka lënë dhe të forcuar me Shpirt Shenjt fillojnë predikimin dhe dëshminë e fesë. Me fuqinë e Shpirtit Shenjtë apostujt qenë të gatshëm të shkojnë dhe në vdekje për të dëshmuar fenë e vet. Shpirti Shenjtë qe ai që i drejtoi në të vërtetë. Shpirti Shenjt të cilin në mënyrë të posaçme e pranojmë në sakramentin e përforcimit e drejton besimtarin në rrugë të drejtë e ë vërtetë. Ardhja e Shpirtit Shenjtë që ndodhi ditën e rrëshajve e themeloi dhe Kishën e parë dhe e forcoi atë bashkësi që ma vonë të rritet e të jetojë të vërtetën që Zoti e jep. Pranimi i Shpirtit Shenjt bëhet me shtrirjen e duarve të apostujve mbi ato të cilët janë të pagëzuar e të cilët kanë besuar. Kjo dhënie e Shpirtit Shenjt është e lidhur ngushtë me pagëzim. Me pranimin e Shpirtit Shenjt hyjmë në plotësinë e misterit të Krishtit, në bashkësinë e Kishës i pranojmë dhuratat që na i jep të cilat janë të shumta më të rëndësishmet janë shtatë (7): Urtia, dëgjesa, vështrimi etj.


*Historia e zhvillimit të përforcimit:*

Deri sa në shekujtë e parë përforcimi është nda sëbashku me pagëzimin krejt ajo që është thënë për pagëzimin vlen edhe për krezmimin. Ma vonë ky ndahet veç e nevojitet përgatitje ma e përsosur, sepse edhe vetë përforcimi është vetë përsosmëria e pagëzimit. Në shek. e 10 e gjejmë formulen e zgjeruar të sakramentit të përforcimit ku thotë:[/I][/B] _"Të shënoj me shenjën e Kryqit e të vulosi me krezmin e Shëlbimit në Emër të Atit e Birit e të Shpirtit Shenjtë"_. [B][I]Pra prej kësaj kemi formulën konkrete për ndarjen e këtij sakramenti. Këtë formulë të sakramentit të përforcimit e përcjellin dhe shenjat kryesore që janë të domosdoshme për ndarjen e këtij sakramenti. 

Shtrirja e duarve, lyerja me vaj, dhe shenja e kryqit. Secila prej këtyre shenjave e ka domethënjen e vet e pasaçe, lyerja me vaj e cila prej këtyre shenjave paraqet të vërtetën e papashme që jepet me anën e këtij sakramenti. Sikurse uji ne pagëzim na simbolizon gjëndjen e të pagëzuarit me vdekjen e ngjalljen e Krishtit ashtu dhe lyerja me vaj dëshiron të paraqesë ngjashmërinë tonë me Krishtin të Birin e Zotit. Pra me lyerje Shpirti Shenjt zbret mbi ne e na bën të zgjedhurit e Zotit, na aftëson të jemi predikatorë të fesë e dëshmitarë që të arrijmë plotësinë e përsosmërisë, që hirin e pagëzimit ta aktivizojmë, ta jetojmë. Vaji që përdoret për përfocim është vaj ulliri i përzier me ballzam. Pra, vaji i përforcimit tregon bukurinë e jetës mbi natyrore sikurse me shqisat tona ndiem kënaqësi për erë të mirë ashtu duhet edhe në jetën tonë shpirtërore ta jetojmë ligjin e Zotit e të bëhemi Erëmirët e Krishtit. 

Shenja e II e këtij sakramenti është shtrierja e duarve, kjo është shenjë e përcjelljes së pushtetit, shenjë për pranimin në bashkësi, shenjë e cila bashkë me lutjen që thotë Ipeshgvi e thërrasim ardhjen e Shpirtit Shenjt. Këtë shenjë të shtrirjes së duarve e takojmë edhe tek disa sakramente të tjera.


*Teologjia e sakramentit të përforcimit:*

*Si burim themelor i këtij sakramenti është ardhja e Shpirtit Shenjt mbi apostujt.*

Kjo ngjarje e historisë së shëlbimit ka në vetvete domethënie të madhe. Me këtë plotësohet vepra e Atit. Me Krishtin janë të kryera misteret e pashkëve. Ne ardhjen e Shpirtit Shenjtë ndodhin dy gjëra themelore njëra në:

*1) aspektin individual; 
2) aspektin shoqëror.* 

E para në aspektin individual me ardhjen e Shpirtit Shenjt mbi apostujt ndodhë një ndërrim i dukshëm ose i pashëm, ata bëhen dëshmitarë për Krishtin, përjetojnë një shndritje, dëshmi, fuqi, plotësohen të vërtetat për Krishtin. Të forcuar e të mbushur me Shpirtin Shenjt dalin si dëshmirarë e predikojnë se Jezu Krishti është Mësia e vërtetë. 

E dyta në aspektin shoqëror apostujt bëhen bashkësi, Kishë. Dita e Rrëshajve është lindja e Kishës dhe e jetës së Krishterë. Kisha është bashkësi e Krishtit e bashkuar me veprimin e Shpirtit Shenjt dhe nëpër të njëjtin Shpirt bashkësia rritet, për çdo ditë pranon anëtarë të ri. Duke parë krejt këtë mund të themi se përforcimi është një shenjë e shejtë, veprim nëpër të cilin përherë e bën të pranishëm ardhjen e Shpirtit Shenjt i cili Shpirt na shëndrit e na përcjell në të vërtetën e Jezu Krishtit e na forcon të jemi dëshmitarë të vërtetë, na bashkon në një bashkësi që quhet Kishë. 


*Përforcimi, krezmimi. Liturgjia e sakramenteve të përforcimit:*

Në Koncilin e II të Vatikanit ne dokumentin Lumen Gentium që do të thotë drita e popujve thuhet; Besimtarët me sakramentet e përforcojnë dhe janë të lidhur ngushtë e të ngjeshur me fuqinë e Shpirtit Shenjt dhe kështu janë të detyruar edhe më tepër si dëshmitarë të vërtetë të Krishtit të shpallim e të mbrojmë fenë me fjalë e me vepra. Me 22 gusht 1971 kuvendi i shenjtë i jep ritin e përtrirë të sakramentit të përforcimit në të cilin jepet thelbi i mësimit për këtë sakrament në bazë të Shpirtit Shenjt, tradidës liturgjike, teologëve dhe vetë ritit të përforcimit.

*a) Përforcimi në meshë.*
Rëndomtë ky sakrament ndahet në meshë të cilën e udhëheq Ipeshgvi, ceremonia apo kremtimi i këtij sakramenti fillon pas shërbesës së fjalës ku mund të merren leximet e ditës apo siç është parapa në rendin e përforcimit. Humolia apo predikimi të cilën e bën Ipeshgvi dhe ia drejton kanditatëve, prindërve të tyre dhe bashkësisë së besimtarëve që me bazë të leximeve liturgjike të përgatit për përforcimit. Pas kësaj vazhdon përgatitja e premtimit të pagëzimit. Pas përtrirjes së pagëzimit bëhet shtrirja e duarve të Ipeshgvit mbi kandidatët e përcjellura me lutjen e përshtatshme për thirrjen e Shpirtit Shenjtë. Pas kësaj lutje vijon lyerja me vaj. Vaji i cli shugurohet të Ejten e Madhe , kur shugurohen dhe vajrat e tjerë për sakrametntet e tjera. Lyerja me vaj të krezmit përcjellet me formulën përkatëse të këtij sakramenti. «Prano vulën e Shpirtit Shenjtë. Paqja me ty» Kjo vulë është e pashlyeshme është vulë e cila nuk përsëritet me këtë vulë kantitati shënohet si ushtari i Krishtit. Pas lyerjes me Vaj të Krezmit vazhdon lutja e besimtarëve e drejtuar dhe e lidhur me rastin e përforcimit dhe për ata që përforcohen dhe pas kësaj mesha vazhdon si rëndomtë.

*b) Përforcimi jashta meshe përbëhet prej:* 
1) Hyrja që përbëhet nga hyrja e Ipeshkvit dhe meshtarët në kishë ruajnë të mbledhur kandidatët, nunat dhe prindërit e tyre. Hyrja e Ipeshgvit përcillet me një këngë të përshtatshme. 

2) Sherbesa e fjalës ku lexohen 2 ose 3 lexime me psalmin përkatës. Në vend të psalmit mund të këndohet dhe ndonjë këngë. 

3) Homelia ose predikimi përtritja e premtimit të pagëzimit, shrrirja e duarve, lyerja me vaj dhe lutja e besimtarëve. 

4) Lutja Ati ynë dhe besojma përfundimtare. 


*c) Ndarja e përforcimit për të sëmurët në rrezik vdekje.*
Këtu bëhet fjalë për ata njerëz që pagëzohen në rrezik vdekje ku ndahet dhe përforcimi nëse lejon koha bëhet leximi i tekstit biblik e nëse jo bëhet shtrirja e duarve, lyerja me vaj me formulën e rregullt.


*Veprimi i Shpirtit Shenjt tek besimtari:*
ek besimtari Shpirti Shenjtë fillon me jetue me ditën e pagëzimit dhe përfocohet me sakramentin e përforcimit.

Pasi perforcohemi në Shpirti i Zotit, Ai na ben te afte qe ne jeten e perditshme ta jetojme fene tone dhe ta deshmojme ne cdo situate – deri te vdekja. Shpirti i Zotit kurre nuk e shtie besimtarin ne luftë, në urrejtje dhe amrmiqesi kunder atyre qe besojne ndryshe, por e ben te afte si deshmitar i fese se vertete.

Shpirti Shenjt na jep shume dhurata te nevojshme per jete te krishtere. Rregullisht i permendim shtate, pasi numri shtate e simbolizon plotesine Por Shen Pali permend edhe shume fryte te tjera te Shpirtit sic jane: dashuria, hareja, paqja, duresa, dashamiresia, miresia, besnikeria, butesia, perkurmeria, sherimet, sherbimet, mrekullite, profecite, dallimi i shpirterave etj. (Gal 5, 22; Rom 12, 6-8; Kor 12, 8-10). I njejti Shpirt njerezve te ndryshem ua jep dhuratat e ndryshme – sipas nevojave dhe aftesise (gatishmerise) se tyre.

Askush s’e ka Shpirtin ne dore dhe s’mund te disponoje me te, por vete Zoti i kryen punet e mrekullueshme ne zemrat e pervuajtura qe i jane hapur veprimit te tij. Me ne fund, askush nuk i merr dhuratat e Shpirtit Shenjt vetem per interes te vet, vetem per dobi personale, por “Secili merr dhurate te vecante te zbuleses se Shpirtit Shenjt per te mire e perbashket” (1 Kor 12, 7). Pra, Shpirti Shenjt na afteson per sherbim bashkesise se Kishes dhe botes ne teresi – dhe kerkon prej nesh aktivitet te tille.

Pasi frytet e perforcimit jane aq te begatshme, duhet ta kuptojme dhe ta pranojme kete sakrament si nje nder dhe gezim te madh, e jo si njefare detyre te rende. Vetem nese e pranojme ashtu – me pervujtni, gezim dhe mirenjohje – si dhurate te pamerituar te dashurise se Zotit, Shpirti i Krishtit do te beje ndikim te madh ne zhvillimin dhe shenjterimin tonë të gjithanshëm.


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Sakramenti i Kungimit*



*Cka eshte kungimi apo Eukaristia?*

Kungimin rregullisht e percaktojme si nje prej shtate sakramenteve qe i themeloi Jezu Krishti, ne te cilin ne trajten e bukes dhe te veres e marrim Korpin dhe Gjakun e Krishtit ne shpirterat tane.

Krishti e themeloi kungimin ne Darken e mbrame kur mori buken, e theu dhe ua dha apostujve te vet duke thene ato fjale qe perseriten ne cdo meshe: *“Merrni dhe hani te gjithe prej tij, ky eshte Korpi im qe do te flijohet per ju”.* Poashtu pas darkes mori edhe goten plot me vere dhe tha: * “Merrni dhe pini te gjithe prej tij: ky eshte kelku i Gjakut tim, i Beselidhjes se Re e te amshuar qe do te derdhet per ju dhe per te gjithe njerezit”.* Dhe vazhdoi: *“Beni kete ne perkujtimin tim”.* Jezus Krishti Urdheroi pra, qe te hame te gjithe dhe te pime te githe.Ndresa pse duhet te hame dhe te pime, na tregoi pasi i ushqeu 5000 vete me pese buke dhe dy peshq: 
*“Une jam buka e gjalle qe zbriti prej qiellit: nese ndokush e ha kete buke, do te jetoje per amshim. E buka qe une do ta jap eshte korpi im per jeten e botes... Nese nuk e hani korpin e Birit te njeriut e nuk e pini gjakun e tij, nuk keni jete ne vetvete. Kush ushqehet me korpin tim dhe e pi gjakun tim, ka jeten e pasosur. Une do ta ringjalli ne diten e fundit”* (Gjn 6, 51.53-54). [/I]


Shume nxenes thane se ky mesim eshte i pakuptueshem dhe u larguan prej tij, por Krishti nuk nderroi vendimin: kush beson ne te, ai edhe do te jetoje prej tij.

Kisha seriozisht e kupton dhe vazhdimisht e zbaton kete urdher. Cdo besimtar e ka per detyre qe te kungohet se paku nje here ne vit – per Pashke, por jo vetem nje here! Kisha na nxit te kungohemi sa me shpesh: me mundesi cdo dite. Nese kemi marre pjese ne dy meshe per nje dite, ne te dy meshet mund te kungohemi. Sidomos secili i krishtere ka obligim te kungohet ne rrezik vdekjeje.

*Eukaristia* është pra në themel një mister bashkimi me Krishtin Jezus. Shën Pali shkruan: 
“Kelku i bekimit që ne e marrim nuk është vallë bashkim me gjakun e Krishtit? Dhe buka që ne ndajmë nuk është vallë bashkim me korpin e Krishtit?” .
“Pasi është një bukë e vetme, ne, edhe pse shumë, jemi një trup i vetëm: pse të gjithë jemi pjesëtarë të një buke të vetme”. (1 Kor 10, 16-17)

*Eukaristi-a* si fjalë vjen  nga gjuha greqishte dhe do të thotë «Falenderim». Me «Falenderim» nënkuptohet këtu dhurimi mbi Kryq i Jezusit ndaj Atit PËR NE, PËR BOTËN.

*Eukaristia* është zemra dhe kulmi i jetës së Krishterë dhe i vetë kishës pasi në atë pranojmë vetë Krishtin si sakrificën e vërtetë në të cilën Jezu Krishti i afroi Atit njëherë e përgjithmonë në kryq. Më ndërmjetësinë e kësaj sakritice apo flije Jezusi shpraz hiret e shpëtimit mbi trupin e vet mistik që quhet kishë. 

Eukaristia është përkujtim i Pashkëve të Krishtit të veprës së shëlbimit, e përbërë nga jeta, vdekja dhe ringjallja e Krishtit është vepra që bëhet prezente nga liturgjija, flija e Kryqit apo e Eukaristisë. Qartë duhet të thuhet se Krishti vetveten ia paraqiti Atit si fli shenjte e cila i përqeu që ashtu të përmirësojë gabimet, fajet tona.«Ai na deshti e për ne Ai flijoj vetveten. Hyjit porsi kusht e fli që jep erë të mirë.» (Ef 5, 2).

Flija e kryqit në kishën e Zotit përjetohet në flijen Eukaristisë. Në këtë fli Krishti meshtar kryqëzon vetveten ia paraqet Atit me shugurimin e dhuratës që realizohet prej meshtarit së cilë dhuratë, bashkangjiten besimtarët. Kur është flija e kryqit dhe festa e Ringjalljes flijimi i dhuratës plotsohet me kungim. me të cilën flija e paraqitur Zotit merret si ushqim ku besimtari bashkohet me Jezusin dhe hidhet në dashuri reciproke. Në darkën e mbrame Jezusi e bëri të pranishëm flijen e kryëit. Ky ishte akt profetik, akt përkujtimi i bërë përpara. Këtë akt profetik e bën të pranishëm në përmjet shenjave. Buka e ndarë paraqet Trupin e Krishtit, kurse vera në gorë paraqet Gjakun e Krishtit të dredhur për ne. Kështu Jezusi e themeloi flijen Eukaristike të Trupit e të Gjakut të vet që gjatë shekujve deri tek ardhja e dytë e Tij të jetë e pramishme flija e Kryqit dhe përherë ku kisha këtë e përsërit bëhet e pranishme e vetmja fli e Jezusit. Dëshira e njerëzve për të paraqiti flinë dëshirë e cila ekzistonte prej Abelit, këtu në meshë fiton mundësi që Zotit ti paraqitet flia të cilës njerzit nuk do ti turpëroheshin. Nëpërmjet kësaj flije miqësia ne me Atit e njeriut është e vendosur thellë dhe është një miqësi e re apo besëlidhje e re. BR ishte vetëm përkujtim i një farë miqësie. Kur përkujtojmë miqësinë e re ajo është e pranishme në mesin tonë dhe ashur na është e mundshme të marim pjesë në flijen denifinitive të njerzimit e cila më nuk është kafsha, por biri i njëlindur Jezu Krishti. T’u iu bashkangjitë kremtimit të meshës d.m.th. marrim pkjesë në flijen e Jezusit nëpërmes së cilës lidhet marrëdhënia mes Zotit e popullit të Tij. E kjo ndodh mes gëzimit, mes festës në të cilën janë të thirrur të gjithë besimtarët. Në këtë të kremte të Eukaristisë Krishti vetveten e bën të pranishëm, nëpërmjet flisë të cilën në mënyrë të papërgjakur ia kushton Atit për shëlbimin e botës nëpërmjet shërbeses që e paraqesin meshtarët, e besimtarët bashkohen me meshtarin që nëpërmjet tij e bashkë me të njërherit të bashkuar me Krishtin ta paraqesin flinë e falenderjes, flijën e shpërblyese dhe lutjen enderimit. Të gjithë të pranishmit i dhurojnë vetveten. Paraqitja e flisë e cila paraqet flijen e Krishtit ndodh në lutjen Eukaristike me fjalët që i ka thënë vetë Krishti në darkën e Mbrame:«Merrni e hani të gjithë prej këtij, ky është korpi im. Merrni e pini të gjithë prej këtij, ky është Gjaku im. Bëni këtë në përkujtimin tim.»


*Prania e vërtetë dhe shndërrimi Eukaristik*

Është e duhur të theksohet se pas shugurimit të bukës dhe të verës në Elter është i pranishëm Trupi dhe Gjaku i vetë Krishtit dhe se ky Trup dhe Gjak pranohet në mënyrë Sakramentale në kungimin e Shenjt. Ata të cilët me bindje i afrohen kësaj tryeze hyjnore, të përtrihen shpirtërisht. 

Duhet të dimë se buka dhe vera pas fjalëve të shugurimit shndërrohen në Korpin dhe Gjakun e Krishtit, edhe pse me bukë dhe në verë mbetet shija, pamja e bukës dhe e verës në mënyrë krejt të fshehtë fshehet vetë Krishti në vehten njerëzore dhe hyjnore. 

Pas shndërrimit të mrekullueshëm trajta e bukës dhe e verës e cila në vete përban dhe tregon vetë Krishtin si burim dashurie ku Krishti i flijuar dhe i Ringjallur bashkohet me ne. 

Gjatë jetës tokësore të Jezusit, kur apostujt rrinin me të rreth tryezës, Ai ishte i dukshëm edhe me trup para tyre. Pas vdekjes dhe Ringjalljes kur nxënësit mblidheshin për të treguar dashurinë ndaj Jezusit, prapë i lidhte dashuria e Jezusit dhe përkjtimi në të i cili i mbante të bashkuar. Jezusi në mënyrë misterioze ishtë në mesin e tyre nëpërmjet ndarjes së bukës ata përjtonin bashkimin me Krishtin. Nxënësit ishin të vetëdijshëm për detyrën që Jezusi ka lan, por ka përkujtuar flijimin e Tij, duke marrë bukën dhe verën e duke thënë fjalët që i tha në darkën e mbrame. Apostujt e kanë ditur se duke bërë këtë e pranojnë Krishtin si ushqim të shpirtit. Ajo bukë që ishte para tyre nuk ishte ma bukë e thjeshtë, por ishte Korpi i Krishtit, të cilën gjithkush mund ta pranoj, mund ti afrohet vetëm nëse është i denjë. 

Në përkujtimin e darkës së mbrame e cila nuk është ndërpre kurrë në kishat katolike, prania e Krishtit është hiri i Shenjt Eukaristik. Për këtë arsye ajo që gjendet në Elter, pasi që i janë thënë fjalët Krishtit edhe pse me shije të jashtme mbetet bukë dhe verë, substanca ajo që mban brenda është Korpi dhe Gjaku i Krishtit, ushqim ky që i ushqen shpirtat tonë. Është bukë e jetës e cila na dhurohet, ky ushqimi Shenjt na jepet që në fe dhe dashuri të rritet bashkimi në Krishtin me Zotin dhe Hyjin dhe me Shpirtin Shenjt i cili banon në ne. Pra pranija e Krishtit në Eukaristi është e padukshme, por është e vërtetë për të cilën dëshmon feja jonë. Zoti është i pranishëm në besimtarin edhe para Kungimit, por në mënyrë të posaçme është i pranishëm në flinë Eukaristike. 


*Liturgjia e sakramentit të Kungimit*

Gjatë historisë hasim disa emra për këtë sakrament: thyerja e bukës, Eukaristia, Flia e Pashkëve etj. Në darkën e mrame Krishti u dha apostujve Korpin e Gjakun e si përkujtim dhe si prani e vërtetë e Krishtit në mesin e tyre. Me këtë e bashkoi pashkën hebreje me pashkën e Krishtit, ku pashka hebreje përkujton lirinë e popullit të Izraelit nga robëria egjyptiane, kurse pashka e Krishtit Jezus paraqet lirinë e njerëzve nga robëria e mëkatit. Me themelimin e ritit të ri Jezus Krishti dëshiron ta amshojë Pashkën, ku kuptimi i Pashkës nuk është më lirimi nga mëkati Egjipti dhe Besëlidhja e Sinait, por lirimi nga mëkati nuk është më gjaku i kafshëve i cili qe vetëm shenjë, por Gjaku i vetë ndërmjetësit dhe meshtarit që është vetë Jezusi i cili njëkohesisht shënon dhe realizon lirimin dhe Besëlidhjen; Lk. 22.20. E mori gjithashtu dhe Kelkun, pasi u krye darka e tha:“Ky Kelk është besëlidhja e re në Gjakun tim që derdhet për ju” Mt 26,28 sepse ky është Gjaku im, Gjaku i Besëlidhjes që do të derdhet për të gjithë në shpërblim të mëkatëve. Mk 14,24 ... 

Në darkën e mbrame shohim se Krishti Jezusi i shndërron Pashkën hebreje me Pashkën e Krishterë. Me këtë Ai nuk deshi vetëm ta themelojë ritin e ri me të cilin të krishterët do të dallohen nga hebrejtë, por dëshron ta plotësojë atë simbol që paraqet pashka hebreje e kjo është lirimi nga mëkati dhe besëlidhja e shkruar në zemër.

*Shën Justini thotë:* bukën Eukaristike mund ta marrë vetëm ai i cili beson se është e vërtetë i cili është i larë nga mëkatet dhe që jeton kështu siç e caktoi vetë Krishti, sepse në Kungim nuk marrim bukë e pije të thjeshtë, por e marrim Korpin dhe Gjakun e vetë Krishtit. 


*Ndërrimi i Eukaristisë jashtë meshë*

*Konçili* i II i Vatikanit në numrin 3 jep parime themelore për nderimin e Eukaristisë. Vihet në dukje flija si përkujtim i vdekjes dhe ngjalljes së Jezu Krishtit dhe si kremtim i Pashkëve. Flija eukaristike është burim i liturgjisë shejte, të kishës dhe i jetës së krishterë në përgjithësi. Kuse kremtimi i Eukaristisë brenda flisë së meshë është burim dhe qëllim i nderimit të eukaristisë jashtë meshe. Trajtat shenjte që mbesin pas meshe ruhen në vënd të posaçëm për qëllim që besimtari që nuk mund të marrin pjesë në meshë të mund të bashkohen me Krishtin duke e marrë Kungimin Shenjt dhe në një mënyrë të bashkohen me flinë e atij e cila kremtohet në meshë. Çdo Kungim është i lidhur me flinë Eukaristike. Pjesëmarrja në darkën e Zotit përherë është bashkim me Krishtin i cili vetveten e kushtoi si fli. Trajtat shenjte gjithmonë janë Korpi i Krishtit që jepet për ne dhe Gjak i Krishtit, i cili derdhet për ne, Kur Kungimi ndahet jashtë meshet porositet që të bëhet sherbesa e fjalës që besimtarët e përgatitur të pranojnë Kungimin me një përshpitëri të Elterit duhet ta kuptojmë se prania e Krishtit në sakrament rrjedh nga flia dhe është drejtuar ka pranimi i Kungimit shpirtërisht. Nëse adhurimi nuk na nxit nga pjesëmarrja e plotë në misterin e Pashkëve atëherë adhurimi nuk është drejtuar mirë. 


*Si Sakrament*

Eukaristia u themelua nga Jezusi në Darkën e Mbrame, në momentin kur AI u dha Apostujve bukën dhe verën, moment ky që përfondon me fjalët: «Bëjeni këtë në përkujtimin tim» (Luka 22, 19). Një shprehje e tillë vlen njëkohësisht si “urdhër” dhe si “detyrë” që u besohet Apostujve për të tejçuar dhurimin hyjnor si Aktualizim të Shpëtimit nga ana e Jezusit.

Njeriu mund ta gjejë burimin, plotesimin dhe domethënjen e ekzistencës së tij vetëm në dhurimin vetjak te Krishtit. Dhurimi i jetës së Jezusit është themeli i jetës së botës. Kisha e vën Eukaristinë në qendër të qenjes së saj sepse Ajo është e themeluar pikërisht në këtë vetëdhurim të Birit dhe vazhdon të jetojë JO PËR MERITAT E NJERËZVE QË E PËRBËJNË KISHËN, por VETËM në sajë të vetëdhurimit Eukaristik e të përditshëm të Birit.

Eukaristia është vendi i takimit dhe i njësimit mes Hyjnores dhe njerëzores, mes qiellit dhe tokës. 

Eukaristia është Prania e vazhdueshme e Hyjit në dinamicitetin e historisë së njeriut. 


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Sakramenti I Rrefimit apo i Pajtimit* 

Rrefimi eshte sakramenti i pajtimit tone me Zotin dhe me Kishen. Vepruesi kryesor, edhe pse i padukshem, i të gjitha sakramenteve eshte vete Krishti, i cili themeloi, veprimi i tyre nuk varet prej shenjterise se ndaresit te dukshem. Sakramentet gjithmone prodhojne dhe japin hirin e Zotit, pa marre parasysh se kush i ndan. Ne rrefim Zoti nepermjet meshtarit na i fal mekatet qe i kemi bere pas pagezimit.

Ky sakrament I rrefimit ka edhe emra tjere, qe e plotesojne dhe tejkalojne domethenien e kesaj fjale. Rrefimi quhet edhe sakrament i kthimit (metanoia), sakrament i pendeses, sakrament i meshires se Hyjit. Sipas domethenies se vet shprehja me e pershtatshme per kete realitet eshte: sakrament i pajtimit.

Pajtimi eshte nje proces i gjate. Njeriu me se pari duhet ta kuptoje dhe ta pranoje gabimin e vet, pastaj te pendohet dhe te vendoset per nderrim jete. Mandej duhet te lype falje dhe t’i plotesoje kushtet per falje. Vetem atehere mund te realizohet pajtimi. Per kete arsye fjala pajtim me mire e tregon ate cka behet ne mes te Zotit dhe njeriut mekatar.



*Rrefimi – dhurate e Zotit besimtareve te krishtere*

Kur flasim per rrefim, supozohet se e njohim dhe e kuptojme seriozisht realitetin e mekateve, qe – si e keqja me e madhe qe ekziston – e fyen Zotin dhe e demton njeriun mekatar, si edhe mbare Kishen dhe shoqerine njerezore. Prej roberise se mekatit Krishti e liroi boten me vdekjen dhe ringjalljen e vet. Mirepo, qe secili njeri te behet pjesetar i ketij clirimi dhe shperblimi, secili duhet te besoje dhe te pagezohet. Ne pagezim na falen te gjitha mekatet.

Krishti e njihte mire natyren tone te ligeshtise. Ai e dinte se nuk do te qendrojme ne te miren. Per kete arsye e themeloi edhe sakramentin e rrefimit per faljen e mekateve qe i bejme pas pagezimit – pasi pagezimi nuk mund te perseritet. Ate dite kur u ringjall, Krishti u tha apostujve te vet: *“Merrni Shpirtin Shenjt! Atyre qe ua falni mekatet, u falen, e atyre qe nuk ua falni, nuk u falen”* (Gjn 20, 22-23).Kete pushtet dhe detyre prej apostujve e kane marre ipeshkvijte dhe meshtaret. Ata e kryejne edhe sot per te miren e te gjithe besimtareve qe e lypin meshiren e Hyjit.

Vetem feja e krishtere per pajtim me Zotin e ka sakramentin e rrefimit. Asnje fe tjeter s’ka dicka te tille! Njerezit jo te krishtere mund dhe duhet te pendohen per mekatet e veta. Mund edhe t’i pranojne para te tjereve. Por, pasi nuk jane pagezuar, nuk mund te rrefehen dhe nuk mund te jene te sigurte se Zoti ua ka falur mekatet – sikurse te krishteret qe jane te sigurte ne baze te premtimit dhe autoritetit te Krishtit Zot.



*Rrefimi eshte i nevojshem per te gjithe*

S’ka njeri aq te shenjte, i cili nuk do te kishte nevoje per rrefim. Po ashtu s’ka as mekat aq te madh, prej te cilit nuk mund te lirohemi ne rrefim. Sakramenti i pajtimit eshte i domosdoshem per shelbimin e atyre qe kane mekat te rende, sikur pagezimi per ata qe nuk jane pagezuar. I nevojshem eshte per femije qe kane arritur te vetedija dhe mund te mekatnojne, per njerez te rritur dhe te pjekur, si edhe per pleq dhe plaka. Me i nevojshem eshte ne rrezik te vdekjes.
Besimtari duhet te rrefehet sa me pare pasi te beje ndonje mekat te madh. Perndryshe, edhe ata qe i kane vetem mekatet e vogla, duhet te rrefehen se paku nje here ne vit – por kjo eshte teper pak. Besimtaret e mie rrefehen gati cdo muaj. Rrefehen edhe motrat e nderit (murgeshat), meshtaret, ipeshkvijte, edhe vete papa.



*Cka duhet te rrefejme?*

Duhet t’i rrefejme te gjitha mekatet qe i kemi bere pas pagezimit. Kush eshte rrefyer perpara, i rrefen vetem mekatet qe i ka bere pas rrefimit te fundit. Nuk duhet t’i perserisim mekatet qe jane falur nje here. Ato nuk ekzistojne me.

Duhet rrefyer para se gjithash te gjitha mekatet e renda – me numer dhe me rrethana, pasi nese nuk i rrefejme te gjitha, asnje nuk na falet. Perkundrazi bejme edhe nje mekat me te madh, qe quhet sakrilegj ose shenjtdhunim.

Pune e mire dhe e dobishme eshte qe t’i rrefejme ne menyre sa me te perpikte edhe te gjitha mekatet e vogla. Por nese ndonjerin prej ketyre as nuk e rrefejme, rrefimi eshte i vlefshem – pasi mekatet e vogla mund te falen edhe ne saje te veprave te mira jashte rrefimit, ndersa mekatet e renda falen vetem ne rrefim.

Pasi mund te mekatnojme me mendim, me fjale, me vepra dhe me leshime (duke mos plotesuar detyrat), duhet t'i rrefejme edhe te gjitha mekatet e cdo lloji, e jo vetem ato me fjale dhe me vepra. Pra, qe te mund te rrefehemi mire, na nevojitet edhe pergatitja e mire, rremim i shpirtit. Pergatitja me e mire dhe me komplete do te jete nese e gjykojme jeten tone ne baze te 10 urdherimeve te Zotit, 5 urdherimeve te Kishes, ne baze te urdherit te dashurise ndaj Zotit dhe ndaj te afermit, si edhe sipas "rregulles se arte": mos ua bej te tjereve ate cka nuk deshiron qe te ta bejne ata ty, e u bej te tjereve gjithcka deshiron qe te te bejne ata ty (krh. Mt 7,12).



*Pendimi*

Pendimi eshte keqardhja per shkak te mekatit, me te cilin e kemi fyer Zotin dhe Kishen dhe njekohesisht e kemi rrezikuar shelbimin tone. 

Ekzistojne dy lloje pendimi:

1. Pendimi i persosur eshte keqardhja sepse me mekatin tone e kemi fyer dashurine e pakufishme te Zotit ndaj nesh. Burimi i pendimit te persosur eshte dashuria jone ndaj Zotit.

2. Pendimi i papersosur eshte keqardhja sepse me mekatet tona e kemi merituar ndeshkimin e amshuar ne ferr. Pra, pendimi i papersosur nuk bazohet ne dashuri, por ne friken prej denimit te amshuar ne ferr.

Per rrefim mjafton pendimi i papersosur, megjithese me mire eshte te pendohemi ne menyre te persosur gjithmone kur ajo eshte e mundshme.





*Pendesa*

Pervec pranimit te mekateve ne rrefim dhe ne pajtim me njeri-tjetrin - sepse pa pajtim me njerez s'ka pajtim as me Zotin, kushti kryesor per falje eshte pendimi, d.m.th. keqardhja per shkak te mekateve, me te cilat e kemi fyer Zotin dhe Kishen dhe njekohesisht e kemi rrezikuar shelbimin tone.

Nje shenje e pendimit edhe edhe pendesa, te cilen rrefyesi e ka per detyre t'ia jape pendestarit ne rrefim. Ajo eshte shenje se deshirojme te japim njefare demshperblimi per mekatet tona. Pendesa zakonisht eshte e vogel. Gjithmone eshte me e vogel se mekati. Sepse mekati nuk na falet ne baze te pendeses - per shkak te meritave tona, por per shkak te meritave te Jezu Krishtit, i cili vdiq ne kryq per ne.

Pendesen gjithsesi duhet ta kryejme ne menyre sa me te denje. Mire do te ishte qe te bejme dicka edhe me teper sesa lyp rrefyesi - qe te tregojme dashuri me te madhe ndaj Zotit dhe falenderim per miresine dhe meshiren e tij. 

Pasi te na e jape pendesen, derisa e themi Punen e Pendimit, meshtari na zgjidh prej mekateve me keto fjale:
_"Hyji, Ati i meshirshem, me vdekje dhe ngjallje te Birit te vet e ka pajtuar boten me vete dhe e ka derguar Shpirtin Shenjt per falje te mekateve. Neper sherbimin e kishes ai te dhashte faljen dhe paqen! Dhe une po te zgjidh prej mekateve tua ne emer te Atit e te Birit e te Shpirtit Shenjt!"


Liturgjia e sakramentit të Rrëfimit

Në Shkrimin Shenjt në përgjithësi flitet për mirësinë dhe dashurinë e Zotit. Zoti përherë e thërret njeriun mëkatar në jetën e përbashkët, me vetveten, e kthen nga jeta e tij e mbrapsht dhe ashtu i mundëson ti përgjigjet thirrjes, ta pranojë oferten, dhe duke e mbërritur faljen e mëkateve në bashkësine e popullit të Zotit, të jetoje në miqësi me Zotin, si parashijim i jetës së amshuar të të shëlbuarve. BV parashtron mirësinë, mëshirën e Zotit të cilën na e shpreh dhe Ezekieli profet kur thotë: 

Zoti nuk e don vdekjen e mëkatnorit, por don që ai të kthehet e të jetojë. 

Shprehja e kthimit në BV e paraqitë në shumë mënyra:- veshja me petka pendestare
- derdhja e hirit mbi krye
- agjërimi
- përulja në gjunjë
- vajtimi
- qëndrimi në heshtje etj. 

Këto gjeste kanë qënë të përcjellura me fjalët të cilat kanë shpreh pranimin e ganimee personale, që këto gjeste. Dhënja pendestare mos të kuptohen vetëm si formalitet. Profetët kanë cekë nevojën e kthimit të sinçertë, të mbrendshëm, kthimin e njeriut nga mëkatet në dashurinë e Zotit, e të afërimit, e kjo ishte kusht faljeje në BR. Sipas sinoptikëve thelbi i predikimit të Jezusit është thirrja në kthim. 
“Jezusi filloi të predikojë: Kthehuni se mbretnia e qiejve, e Hyjit është ngjat”Mt 4,17; Mk 1,15; Lk 5,32
 Kthimi apo metanoja që e kërkon ky predikim, apo kjo fjalë e Jezusit përbahet në kthim denifinit të njeriut, largimin nga mëkatet dhe afrimin me Zotin. Metanoja është dhuratë e Zotit, për këtë inisjativa e kthimit rrjedh prej Zotit. Lk 15,4-8 (e deles së humbur) Dhe shumë tekste të tjera na flasin për dashurinë e Zotit e cila i shkon në rakim njeriut mëkatnor. 

Jezusi vetë para çdo sherimi që bënte i fal mëkatet, dhe tregon pushterin e vet për faljen e lukatëve, gjithashtu BR dëshmon se Zoti ia dha kishës pushtetin me falë mëkatet. Gjn 20, 22-33. Si foli kështu hukati mbi ta dhe u tha:_ [/B]“_Merrni Shpirtin Shenjt! Atyre që ua falni mëkatet u falen, e atyre që nuk jua falini nuk u falen”._ 

Konçili i dytë i Vatikanit na jep ritin e përtësisë të pajtimit që të mund të vijë në dukje tërë pasuria e këtij sakramenti dhe që kremtimi i tij, të jetë i përshtatshëm gjendjes dhe nevojave të përsonit dhe bashkësitë e ndryshme të popullit të Zotit. Riti i përtërirë i këtij sakramenti na parashtron forma të pajtimit janë të caktuara 3 mënyra të ndryshme:
*- pajtimi individual i pendestarit
- pajtimi i pendestarëve në rrëfim individual
- pajtimi i shumë pendestarëve me rrëfim e zgjidhje të përbashkët.*


_Frytet e rrefimit_

*Cdo rrefim i mire na pasuron me fryte te begatshme:*

1. na falen mekatet dhe na kthehet hiri shenjterues; 
2. na falet denimi i amshuar;
3. falen edhe denimet e perkohshme;
4. na ringjallen meritat qe i patem te Zoti para se kemi mekatnuar;
5. na jipet hiri sakramental dhe veprues - qe te mund ta permiresojme jeten tone, te qendrojme ne te miren dhe te ruhemi me lehte prej mekateve.


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

_Sakramenti I Vajimit_



Jezu Krishti me sakramente te ndryshme i shenjteroi momentet kryesore te njeriut: me pagezim lindjen, me rrefim dhe kungim rritjen ne hirin e Zotit, me perforcim (krezmim) pjekurine shpirterore te njeriut. Mirepo, ka edhe nje moment ne jeten tone, i cili eshte i rendesishem, se paku sa te tjeret. Ky eshte casti i vdekjes, e ne lidhje me te edhe momentet e semundjes. Keto caste - kur eshte jeta ne rrezik, si edhe te gjitha castet tjera me te rendesishme te jetes. Krishti i shperbleu me mundimin dhe vdekjen e vet dhe i shenjteroi me sakramentin e vajimit.


*Cka eshte vajimi?*

Vajimi eshte sakrament i te semureve. Ne te, me ane te lyerjes me vaj te bekuar te ullinjve (ose me ndonje vaj tjeter te bimeve) dhe me ane te lutjes se meshtarit, njerezve te semure u jipet shendeti i shpirtit, si edhe i trupit - nese ky eshte i dobishem per shelbimin e tij te amshuar.

Hiri i Shpirtit Shenjt e forcon shpresen e te semuarit ne Hyjin. I jep fuqi qe ta duroje semundjen e vet, te jete i qendrueshem ne lufte per shelbimin e vet shpirteror kunder tundimeve te Qoftelargut. Me kete sakrament i semuari i bashketrajtohet Jezu Krishtit te munduar dhe te kryqezuar dhe perforcohet ne shpirt duke i drejtuar syte kah Krishti i ringjallur.

Me ne fund vajimi e liron te semuarin prej mekateve qe mbeten pa u rrefyer: qofte per shkak te harreses, qofte per shkak te paaftesise se te semuarit per rrefim - sepse s'mund te flase me, ose s'eshte i vetedijshem aspak. Kuptohet, falen vetem mekatet per te cilat njeriu pendohet! Keshtu vajimi eshte edhe perkryerja e pendeses se krishtere.


*Liturgjia e sakramentit të vajimit*

Porsi nënë e mirë Kisha kujdeset dhe i përcjell antarët e vet prej fillimit të jetës e deri në mbarim që nga lindja e deri në vdekje. Në çdo fazë të jetës kisha është e gatshme t’ia mundësojë besimtarit dhanien e hirit të Zotit. Krishti i themeloi sakramentin e vajimit për ata që janë të semurë rëndë. Ky sakrament i jep të sëmurit Hirin e Zotit që në kohën e ankthit të vdekjes mos të humbin frika e as tundimet, të mos luhatet në mendime e të mos dyshojë në fe. Ku sakranent është një takim i Krishtit shëlbues me vëllain ose motrën që vuan në sëmundje. Është sakrament për të sëmurët, e jo për ato që vdesin, Vojimi është përdorë në B.V., por sidomos materia e këtij sakramenti që është vaji për shërime të ndryshme. 

Shën Jakobi shkruan*:“Nqs është ndokush ndër ju i sëmurë, le ta thërrasë udhëheqësin e Kishës, ai le të lutet mbi të duke e lyer me vaj, në Emër të Zotit, dhe urata e fesë do ta shpëtojë, shërojë të sëmurin dhe Zoti do ta ripërtrijë e nëse ka bërë mëkate do ti falen”*. (Jak.5.14-15) 

Prej këtij teksti mund të shohim kur thënie e këtij sakramenti, nuk e marrim për të vdekur, por të forcohemi me hirin e Zotit e të jemi të qëndrueshëm në sëmundjen tonë e të shpresojmë. Ungjilli i Mk. Flet për lyerjen me vaj të cilën e kanë praktikuar apostujt gjatë jetës së Krishtit në tokë. Kjo lyerje e d.m.th. shërim i zakonshëm tek hebrenjtë dhe tek paganët. Në anën tjetër Jezusi e pranoi këtë lyerje të cilës i jep karakter karizmatik apo mesianik. Krishti nuk ndalet vetëm në shërimin e sëmundjes, por tregon fuqinë e vet për ta liruar njeriun prej gjëndjes së mëkatit e çdo gjë që rrjell prej Tij. Këtu bën pjesë dhe sëmundja. Për lyerjen me vaj falsin dhe shumë tekste litugjike të shekujve të parë.


*Rendi i lyerjes me vaj në sakramentin e vajimit*

*1) Hyrja* - Përshëndetja, stërpika me ujë të bekuar. Fjalët hyrëse për d.m.th. e këtij riti.

*2) Akti i pendimit* [I]- Rrëfimi nqs. është e mundur.

*3) Sherbesa e fjalës* - Pjesë e shkurtër nga Shkrimi Shenjt, predikimi i shkurtër, lutja që mbaron me shtrirjen e duarve mbi të sëmuarin. 

*3) Bekimi i vajit*

*4) Lyerja me vaj në ballë e në duar*  - E përcjellur me fjalët: 
“Me këtë lyerje të Shenjt si dhe me mëshirën e vet të madhe të ndihmoftë Zoti me shërimin e Shpirtit Shenjt. Amen.
Të liroftë nga mëkati e të shëlboftë e me mëshirë të madhe të rikthejë shëndetin *Amen*.

*5) Përfundimi* - Lutja e Krishtit dhe bekimi përfundimtar.


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Sakrameti I Urdhërit Shenjt*


Urdhëri Shenjt është sakrament, i themeluar prej Jezu Krishtit, nëpër të cilin Zoti të shuguruarve na jep hirin e vet, aftësinë të drejtën dhe detyrën që ta bashkojnë, ta udhëheqin dhe ta Shenjtrojnë “Izraelin e ri”, popullin e krishterë, dhe njëkohësisht ta kryejnë shërbesën Hyjnore. 

Urdhëri Shenjt quhet edhe urdhëri meshtarak. Mirëpo, i vetmi meshtarë, prift i vërtetë i cili në mënyrë të denjë ndërmjetëson në mes Zotit dhe njerëzimit është Jezu Krishti. (Krh. Hebr. 7-8). Të gjithë besimtarët janë vetëm pjestarë të plotësisë së meshtarisë së Krishtit, por jo të gjithë në të njëjtën shkallë dhe në të njëjtën mënyrë! Shën Pjetri u shkruan të gjithë besimtarëve kështu: 
“Ju jeni fis i zgjedhur, meshtari mbretërore, komb e Shenjt, popull që Hyji e fitoi për vete” (1Pjt.1-9) 

Të gjithë të krishterët, me anë të sakramentit të pagëzimit janë bërë pjestarë të meshtarisë së Krishtit. Ata i sherbejnë Hyjit në emër të mbarë botës. Kjo meshtari quhet “meshtaria e përgjithshme” e të gjithë të pagëzuarve. Mirëpo, në mënyrë të veçantë meshtarë janë ata që kanë marrë edhe sakramentin e posaçëm të meshtarisë, urdhërin Shenjt. Kjo meshtari quhet “meshtari ministeriale” në shërbim të bashkësisë së besimtarëve.



*Shkallët e Urdhërit Shenjt*

*Janë tri shkallë në pjesëmarrjen e meshtarisë së Krishtit:* 
Diakonati; 
prezbiterati dhe 
episkopati.


*1) Diakonati* (greqisht: “Siaxovoç” d.m.th. shërbëtor) ësthë shkalla më e ulët e urdhërit shenjt. Diakonatët në fillim kujdesoheshin për nevojat materiale të Kishës (Krh. Vap.6,1-6), por edhe predikonin. Ata mund të pagëzpjnë, të ndajnë Kungimin, të bekojnë kurorën e martesës, t’u prijnë varrimeve (salikimeve) kishtare, të ndajnë bekime të ndryshme. Disa diakonë janë të përhershëm, do të tjerë vetëm përkohësisht derisa të bëhen meshtarë. Çdo meshtarë, ose Ipeshkëv më së pari bëhet diakon, d.m.th. shërbëtorë në Kishë. Kjo detyrë e shëlbimit nuk kalon kurrë. Deri të vdekja jemi shërbëtorë të Krishtit dhe të Kishës, edhe atëherë kur fitojmë ndonjë detyrë, ose hir tjetër më të lartë.(Papa , p.sh. ka titull: “shërbëtor i shërbëtorëve të Hyjit”!

*2) Meshtari, prifti,* *greqisht:*  _“xpeoButepoç”_ (prezbyteros) d.m.th. plak i nderuar, epror është në shkallën e dytë të urdhërit Shenjt. Përveç detyrave të diakonit, meshtari edhe thotë meshë, rrëfen dhe në situatë të jashtëzokonshme dhe me leje të posaçme të Ipeshgvit mund të ndajë edhe sakramentin e përforcimit. Përndryshe meshtarët janë ndihmësit e Ipeshkvijve.

*3) Ipeshkvi* [B]_i cili zgjidhet prej meshtarëve, greqisht: “exiokroç” (= episkops)_ [B][I]d.m.th. mbikqyrës, inspektor. “Ipeshkvijtë si kolegium janë pasardhës të apostujve dhe kanë plotësinë e urdhërit Shenjt.”

*Papa ipeshkvi i Romës*. Ai, pasi është pasardhës i shën Pjetrit, është njëkohësisht edhe kryetar i krejt Kishës Katolike. Ai simbolizon dhe garanton bashkimin (unitetin) e Kishës. Në shkallën e meshtarisë Ipeshkvijtë e tjerë janë të barabartë me papën, ndërsa në shkallën e pushtetit papa është përmbi të gjithë.


*Karakteri sakramental i të shuguruarve*

Urdhëri Shenjt është një prej tre sakramenteve që lënë në shpirt “karakterin sakramental”, vulën e pashlyeshme. Për këtë arsye mund ta marrim vetëm një herë në jetë sikur pagëzimin dhe përforcimin. Kush një herë është shuguruar për meshtar, ai përgjithmonë është meshtar. (Njësoj është me diakonët dhe Ipeshkvijtë) Edhe po të ndodhej se meshtari e lë profesionin dhe thirrjen e vet meshtarake, apo nëse suspendohet, Urdhëri Shenjt nuk i shlyhet. 

“Karakteri sakramental” dëshmon po ashtu se veprat meshtarake gjithmonë janë të vlefshme dhe të plot fuqishme, edhe nëse ndodhet se vetë meshtari është mëkatnor. P.sh. meshtari, i cili për shkak të mëkateve të veta do të meritonte ferrin, mund t’i zgjidhë mëkatnorët prej të gjitha mëkateve të tyre, sikur secili meshtar i Shenjt. Sepse ai nuk i kryen këto vepra në emër të vet, as në bazë të meritave të veta, por në emër të Krishtit të kryqëzuar, i cili mund të bëjë mirë edhe nëpërmjet njeriut të keq. Karakteri sakramental, pra është dhuratë e Zotit diakonëve, meshtarëve dhe Ipeshkvijve jo aq për dobi të tyre personale, sa për dobi të Kishës, d.m.th. për dobi të të gjithë besimtarëve. 


*Celibati*

Që prej shekullit të katërt në Kishën katolike është ligj që diakonët, meshtarët dhe Ipeshkvijtë të kushtojnë Zotit pastërtinë e trupit dhe të shpirtit, d.m.th. të mos martohen. As në Kishën ortodokse meshtarët nuk martohen, por ortodoksët lejojnë që të shugurohen njerëz të martuar. Në Kishën katolike është i obligueshëm “celibati”, d.m.th.: as nuk shugurohen njerëz të martuar, as meshtarët nuk mund të martohen pas shugurimit. Edhe pse kjo nuk është urdhër i Zotit, por traditë e Kishës, duhet ta respektojmë, sepse përvoja shekullore e Kishës vërtetoi vlerën e madhe të celibatit.


_Rregulltarët_

Disa meshtarë janë organizuar terioriorialisht, brenda një ipeshkvie (dioqezane) nën drejtimin e Ipeshkvit vendas, dhe quhet “meshtarë dioqëzanë”, ose preiftërinj. Prifti ka titullin “don” (ose: “dom”) nga fjala latine: “dominur”, që d.m.th. zotëri

Meshtarët e tjerë janë organizuar në bashkësi të posaçme të rregulltarëve, të cilët nuk bazohen aq në kufijtë teritoriale dhe kombëtare, sa në idealin e jetës së përbashkët.

]Rregulltarët janë bashkësi religjoze, ndërkombëtare, që jetojnë sipas rregullës dhe shembullit të një themeluesi: 

Benediktinët sipas shembullit të shën Benediktit, 
dominikanët sipas shën Dominikut, 
françeskanët sipas shën Françeskut të Asizit, 
jezuitët sipas shën Ignacit Lojola, 
salezianët sipas shën Gjon Boskut ... 

Karakteristika e përbashkët e të gjithë rregulltarëve është që orvaten për përsosmëri të jetës së krishterë, duke ia kushtuar Zotit me vullnet të lirë këshillat ungjillore: varfërinë, pastërtinë dhe dëgjesën. 

Mundohen ta zbatojnë urdhëiin e Krishtit: “Jini të përkryer siç ësthë i përkryer edhe Ati juaj që është në qiell” (Mt. 5,48).

Shumica e rregulltarëve janë meshtarë, por ka edhe të tillët që jetojnë këto kushte si vetem  besimtarë. 
Rregulltarët kanë titullin vëlla, ose “frat” (nga fjala latine “frater”, që d.m.th. “frat” (nga fjalë latine “frater”, që d.m.th. vëlla). Në disa vende rregulltarët meshtarë i titullojnë me “pater”.

Motrat e nderit (murgeshat) janë rregulltare sikur fretërit, janë të kushtuara Zotit dhe marrin kushtet e perkohshme, nder kohë, pas një kohe ne rregullin e motrave marrin kushtin e perjetshem. Motrat  s’kanë urdhërin Shenjt pasi këtë sakrament mund ta marrin vetëm burrat, jo gratë! 


*Liturgjia e sakramentit të Urdhërit Shenjt*

Historia e liturgjisë së sakramentit të Urdhërit Shenjt në Kishën përendimore deri në ditët e sotme ka disa faza: 

*1) TRADITA APOSTOLIKE - Shën Hipoliti na e paraqet ritin më të vjetër të shugurimit.*

*a) Shugurimi i ipeshkvit* - Ai shugurohet pasi është emëruar dhe është zgjedhur nga i gjithë populli. Kur emërohet të gjithë e vërtetojnë, mblidhet populli, meshtarët, ipezhgvijt, të cilët janë të pranishëm. Ipeshkvijtë e pranishëm i vënë duart mbi të e të gjithë të tjerët luten në heshtje.

b) Shugurimi i meshtarit - Këtu ipeshkvi i vë duart mbi të po ashtu dhe të gjithë të tjerët meshtarët e pranishëm e populli lutet në heshtje.

c) Shugurimi i diakonit - Mbi të i shtrin duart vetëm (meshtari), ipeshkvi e të tjerët luten në heshtje.

Pra të tre shugurimet kanë të njëjtën përbërje:

1) Shtrirja e duarve;
2) Lutja e shugurimit.

*Ipeshkvi merr simbolet që e tregojnë si Bari* 

1) unazën; 
2) shkopin; 
3) mitren (kapelen).


*vazhdon-->*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Kurora e martesës*


Kurora e martesës është një ndër shtatë sakramentet e Kishës. Jezu Krishti e themeloi jo vetëm për shëlbim personal të njeriut, por sikur edhe urdhërin e Shenjt për dobi të mbarë bashkësisë së besimtarëve, për më tepër: për dobi të mbarë shoqërisë njerëzore, sepse familja, e cila themelohet me kurorë të martesës, është qeliza themelore e shoqërisë njerëzore dhe i shërben ripërtritjes dhe rritjes së mbarë njerëzimit. Kurora e martesës si institucion ekziston që prej krijimit të njeriut. Zoti e krijoi njeriun si mashkull e femër dhe bashëshortëve të parë (Adamit dhe Evës) u dha urdhër: “Lindni fëmijë e shumohuni, mbusheni tokën dhe sundojeni atë!” (Zan.1,27-28). Ndërkaq, para Krishtit bashkimi i burrit dhe i gruas ishte vetëm një kontratë njerëzore. Kështu është edhe sot jashtë krishterimit. Këtë kontratë Krishti e Shenjtroi dhe e lartësoi në nder të sakramentit, kështu që çdo martesë e vlefshme e krishterë është edhe sakrament, burim i hirit dhe i bekimit të Zotit.

*Cilësitë kryesore të martesës së krishterë*

*Atëherë iu afruan disa farisenj për ta provokuar dhe i thanë:* 
"A është e lejueshme që burri ta ndajë gruan për një shkak çfarëdo?".

*Dhe ai, duke u përgjigjur u tha atyre:* 
"A nuk keni lexuar ju, se ai që i krijoi që në fillim, i krijoi mashkull dhe femër? 

*Dhe tha:* 
"Për këtë arsye njeriu do ta lërë babanë dhe nënën e vet dhe do të bashkohet me gruan e vet; dhe të dy do të jenë një trup i vetëm". Dhe kështu ata nuk janë më dy, por një trup i vetëm; prandaj; atë që Hyu ka bashkuar, njeriu të mos e ndajë".

*Por ata vijuan dhe i thanë:* 
"Atëherë përse Moisiu urdhëroi të jepet letërndarja dhe të lëshohet?". 

*Jezusi u tha atyre:* 
"Moisiu ju lejoi t'i ndani gratë tuaja për shkak të karakterit tuaj të pagdhendur, sepse në fillim nuk ka qenë kështu. Kurse unë ju them se kushdo që e lëshon gruan e vet, përveç rastit të kurvërisë, dhe martohet me një tjetër, shkel kurorën; edhe ai që martohet me gruan e ndarë, shkel kurorën". (Mt 19, 3-9) 

1) Në Kishën e Krishtit mund të martohen vetëm një burrë dhe vetëm një grua. Një burrë, pra, s’mund të marrë disa gra sikurse lejon p.sh. ligji i fesë islame (atje ku nuk e kufizon ligji shtetëror); as gruaja nuk mund të jetë grua e disa burrave (sikurse ndodhë ndër do fise të Indisë, ku gruaja e vëllait të madh shërben si grua e të gjithë vëllezërve derisa të martohen edhe ata). Sjellja e tillë do të ishte drejtpërdrejt kundër fesë së krishterë. Këtu dëshirojmë të qesim edhe nje vërejtje serioze. Në popullin tonë shpeshherë diskutohet se cila fe është e vërtetë. Përgjigja më e shkurtër do të ishte kjo: Feja e vërtëtë është ajo që adhuron një Hyj, (Zot, Perendi) të vetëm dhe jeton sipas vullnetit të tij hyjnorë. Vullnetin e vet Zoti na e tregoi në Shkrimin Shenjt. Shkrimi Shenjt na thotë se Zoti e krijoi njeriun si një çift bashkëshortor: Një mashkull dhe një femër - një burrë e një grua. Nëse dikush nuk i beson Biblës, le ta shikojë ligjin natyrorë. (Çdo besimtarë beson se krejt natyra është prej Zotit). Statistika na thotë se gjithkund në botë lindën afërsisht i njëjti numër djem dhe vajza. D.m.th. se edhe ligji natyrorë tregon Vullnetin e Zotit që në kurorë të shejtë të martesës të bashkohen vetëm një burrë e një grua. Prandaj: Feja që lejon poligaminë, nuk është fe e vërtetë!

2) E dyta karakteristikë e martesës së krishterë ësthë kjo: martesa e krishterë është e pazgjidhshme. Kjo është pasojë e sakramentit që nuk shlyhet kurrë derisa bashkshortët janë gjallë. Kur të vdesë gruaja, burri është i lirë të martohet përsëri. Nëse burri vdes i pari, gruaja është e lirë për martesë. Ata me kurorë të martesës lidhen deri në vdekje. Atë lidhje nuk mund ta zgjidhin as ata vetë, as kurrnjë njeri, por vetëm vdekja. Edhe nëse ndarja fizike bëhet e domosdoshme (nëse një prej bashkshortëve shkon në burg, në llogor, në interrnim, nëse çmendet, ose përndryshe jeta e përbashkët bëhet e pamundshme), lidhja e tyre shpirtërore nuk këputet dhe nuk mund të martohen me tjetër kënd derisa bashkshortin e kanë të gjallë. 

*Pse?*

Edhe ky është Vullneti i Zotit. Pasi e ka përshkruar krijimin e Evës, Bibla thotë: “Njeriu do ta lërë babanë dhe nënën e vet e do të bashkohet me gruan e vet dhe këta dy do të bëhen një trup i vetëm” (Zan. 2,24). Këtë tekst përsërit edhe Jezu Krishti kur e ndalon ndarjen bashkshortëve. Ai mësimin e vet e përfundon kështu: burri e gruaja “nuk janë më dy, por një trup i vetëm. Prandaj çka bashkoi Hyji, njeriu të mos guxojë ta ndajë” (Mk. 10,8-9). Këtë besnikëri deri tek vdekja Zoti e lypë para së gjithash për të mirën e vetë bashkshortëve, pastaj për të mirën e fëmijëve të tyre dhe më në fund edhe për të mirën e mbarë shoqërisë.  


*Qëllimet e martesës*

Gjithmonë për qëllimet e para të martesës përmendet lindja dhe edukimi i fëmijëve. Fjala e Zotit është:“Lindni fëmijë e shumohuni” (Zan.1,28). Por ky nuk është i vetmi qëllim. Martesa është besëlidhja e përjetshme e burrit dhe e gruas, bashkësi dashurie, e themeluar mu për të mirën e bashkëshortëve, për ndihmën e tyre të gjithanshme reciproke, për rritjen e dashurisë, si edhe për shuarjen e epsheve. Sepse “nuk është mirë që njeriu të jetë vetëm” thotë Zoti (Zan.2,18) prandaj çdo kurorë e ligjshme është e vlefshme dhe e pazgjidhshme edhe pse bashkshortët ndoshta nuk mund të kenë fëmijë. Kështu na mëson edhe Koncili i dytë i Vatikanas.(Gs.50)

Kisha duke u bazuar në Shkrimin e Shenjt:“Lindni fëmijë e shumohuni”nuk nderhynë dhe u lejon prindërve të kufizojnë numrin e fëmijëve (në bazë të ndërgjegjes së vet), por jo me mjete jo natyrore! Sidomos rreptësisht ndalohet abortimi. Numrin e fëmijëve nuk mund të caktojë kurrkush përveç prindërve. 


*Kushtet për vlefshmëri të kurorës*

*Ligjshmëria*
Kushti i parë që kurora e martesës të jetë e vlefshme është ligjshmëria: që kurora – të përputhet me ligjin hyjnor, natyror dhe kishtar.

Kurorëzimi në shumë mënyra mund të bëhet i paligjshëm. P.sh. nëse dikush provon të martohet nën emrin e huaj, dhe kështu ta mashtrojë partnerin, kurorëzimi i tij do të ishte i paligjshëm dhe njëkohësisht i pavlefshëm. Para Zotit kurora e pavlefshme nuk ekziston aspak. Vetëm para njerëzve gjyqi kishtar duhet të shpallë se cili kurorëzim ishte i pavlefshëm, që ana e mashtruar të jetë e lirë për martesë të re. Në mënyrë të paligjshme do të provonte të martohet edhe ai që nuk është i gjendjes së lirë për martesë: njerëzit e martuar, derisa e kanë bashkëshortin e gjallë. Janë edhe shumë pengesa të tjera për martesë: mosha e mitur, paaftësia për jetë bashkëshortore, dallim feje, afërisa nga gjaku, grabitja, vrasja e bashkshortit etj.

*Liria morale*
Liria është dhuratë e paçmueshme, të cilën Zoti ua ka dhënë të gjithë njerëzve. Vlera e çdo pune të mirë varet nga liria. Prandaj Kisha dëshiron në çdo mënyrë ta sigurojë lirinë e kandidatëve për martesë, sepse dashuri me zor (me dhunë) s’ka, e martesa pa dashuri nuk do të kishte elementin kryesor që i lidh bashkëshortët dhe që i bën të lumtur. Për këtë arsye pyetja kryesore në hetimet e famullitarit për martesë është pyetje për liri. Martesa për hatër (për dëshirë) të babës, nënës, vëllait, dajës ose kujtdo qoftë, nëse nuk pranohet me liri të plotë, do të ishte e pavlefshme! Bukur është nëse djali apo vajza janë një mendimi me prindin e vet, por nëse nuk janë, fjala e fundit është e atyre që martohen.

*Kurorëzimi publik*

Edhe pse sakramentin e kurorës e ndajnë vetë bashkshortët – ndërsa të gjithë të tjerët janë vetëm dëshmitarë (dëshmitar është edhe meshtari që e bekon kurorën!), prapëseprapë kurrnjë kurorë nuk është e vlefshme para Kishës nëse nuk është vënë publikisht, në formë të cilën e ka caktuar Kisha. Kurorëzimi kishtar bëhet në kishë, para meshtarit ose diakonit dhe para dy dëshmitarëve, zakonisht gjatë Meshës.


*Liturgjia e sakramentit të Kurorës së Martesës*

Konçili i II i Vatikanit në ritin e përtërirë, kërkon që kremtimi i këtij sakramenti të bëhet në Meshë. Kremtimi i këtij sakramenti bëhet në këtë mënyrë.

1) Pritja e të rinjve
2) Mesha
3) Liturgjia e fjalës - Pretku dhe lutja e besimtarëve është e drejtuar të rinjve që do të lidhin kurorë. Pas liturgjisë së fjalës vjen Riti i martesës që përbëhet prej:

a) Fjala e meshtarit
b) Tre pyetje që i bën meshtari – a e kanë zgjedhë njëri-tjetrin me liri?
c) Bsnikëri
d) Lindjen dhe edukimin e fëmijëve.

1) Pelqimi i martesës - Bekimi dhe dhënia e unazave si shenjë e besnikërisë.
2) Përfundimi - Bekimi i nuses dhe i dhëndërrit. Lutja e Krishtit dhe bekimi përfundimtar: vet Riti i martesës bëhet pas predikimit.


*vazhdon-->*

----------

